# clockwork mod keeps booting



## radi (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey everyone,

while trying to install the THB Band Unlock for my d2g (which didn't work for me since I'm still asked for the GSM unlock code) I installed bootstrap. Since I used bootstrap I have the following problem:

Everytime I remove my battery the phone will boot into the bootmanager/clockwork mod. If I hit "reboot system" at clockwork mod the phone boots up without any problems.

So it's a minor problem, but I still would like to skip this extra step everytime I remove the battery.

Any ideas anybody ??


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Considering that the band unlock is only to allow use on certain GSM networks (and not unlock it for international use...)

The way CWM works is that it looks for a file at /data/.recovery_mode (or similar) and if it exists, loads the recovery. Now what removing the battery does (assuming it's removed before the system is 100% on, is keeps the system from removing that file (thus giving that cwm on reboot issue).

My only question now is: Did you flash a rom as well (CM9, Gummy, AOKP, CM7) or just the band unlock. The reason is that those custom roms utilize 2nd-init to manage booting of the system (and ultimately conflicts with D2/DX bootstrap).


----------



## radi (Apr 26, 2012)

I did this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9358-my-experience-of-gsm-band-unlock-worked-on-330-to-gb/

First time I got stuck when I wanted to restore the nandroid due to a md5 error.
with my second try everything worked out fine besides that I was still asked for a unlock code with a US T-Mobile card.

I ended up with GB and a unlock from a local phone service.

I do not have any files in /data.
Still the clockworkmode start up every first time i start the phone....choose reboot from there works fine


----------

